# Value of 2 letter .ca's



## MapleDots__ (Jan 7, 2021)

The consensus on Sedo seems to be that 2 letter .ca domain names are valued at 200k


That works out to about 250k CAD


----------



## theinvestor__ (Jan 7, 2021)

Oh really? 

Then you should buy ym.ca for $3,300?


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jan 7, 2021)

theinvestor said:
			
		

> Oh really?
> 
> Then you should buy ym.ca for $3,300?



I did not say I agreed, but there seems to be a contagion on sedo.   


That said I know of one recently that sold in the sedo price range, I think that is why everyone caught the bug  *ROFL*


----------



## theinvestor__ (Jan 7, 2021)

I think you can choose to price names at whatever price you want. That’s the great thing about domains. I can assure you though the higher the names are priced the less likely you will sell any in your lifetime. It’s easy to do if you have 100 names. Try doing it with 10000 names and you quickly realize it’s not possible. 

There are great names on Sedo that are fairly priced yet no one is buying them...does it make you wonder why?


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jan 7, 2021)

theinvestor said:
			
		

> There are great names on Sedo that are fairly priced yet no one is buying them...does it make you wonder why?




A lot of the domains on sedo are no longer owned by the people listing them, I can name you a few I own that are listed there quite cheap. From what I can see I would say at least 1/3 of the listings are outdated.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jan 7, 2021)

theinvestor said:
			
		

> Then you should buy ym.ca for $3,300?



I just may end up buying this one if nobody else does.

Or [notify]AdamDicker[/notify] I think he would snap it up.


----------



## DomainRecap (Jan 7, 2021)

It depends on the letters and how long you want to wait, but some of the recent LL.ca sales I've seen from major domain venues are in the 4-figure range. One I remember very distinctly was SI.ca, which sold for $4,999 USD, as well as UP.ca for a little over $5K USD. I think KQ.ca sold for under $1K.

Private and more esoteric venues move into the 5-figure range, like DT.ca and AR.ca, but both are premium letter combos and the seller likely didn't need cash anytime soon. 

Selling for 6-figures is very rare, but it does happen, and is likely the result of a long-term negotiation over several years. That kind of major transaction doesn't "just happen" and I think a lot of these LL listings above are simply lottery tickets.


----------



## theinvestor__ (Jan 7, 2021)

OK well I am referring to those where I go to the website and it’s forwarding to sedo with a BIN. I have to assume those are correct. 

I agree there are domains listed there that are not being removed. I would contact sedo about those domains if you own them. It doesn’t look good.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jan 7, 2021)

I paid 15k for dn.ca and I consider that a bargain, I would have paid up to 25k for that one had gone to a bidding war.


----------



## DomainRecap (Jan 7, 2021)

Does anyone remember that CN.ca went for at TBR auction? 

And I just searched at NameBio and the most recent LL.ca sale was CD.ca for $2,667 USD (NameJet) which looks like a steal.


----------



## theinvestor__ (Jan 7, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> I paid 15k for dn.ca and I consider that a bargain, I would have paid up to 25k for that one had gone to a bidding war.



You are the end user. If you’re a domainer you can’t pay those prices and expect to leave room to make money.


----------



## theinvestor__ (Jan 7, 2021)

DomainRecap said:
			
		

> Does anyone remember that CN.ca went for at TBR auction?
> 
> And I just searched at NameBio and the most recent LL.ca sale was CD.ca for $2,667 USD (NameJet) which looks like a steal.



There’s a sale that makes no sense. I offered 5K to a broker in 2016 for that name and in 2019 it sold for less. Another baffling sale....


----------



## DomainRecap (Jan 7, 2021)

theinvestor said:
			
		

> You are the end user. If you’re a domainer you can’t pay those prices and expect to leave room to make money.



Actually, both SI.ca (consulting) and UP.ca (weed) were end user sales, so you an also get some deals there.


----------



## theinvestor__ (Jan 7, 2021)

We are not all in the same situation. We all value domains differently. I can’t stop anyone from selling their domains too cheap. These sales that are being reported are concerning for the .CA market. Sometimes no reported sales are better than the ones that we see.


----------



## Esdiel (Jan 7, 2021)

CD.ca was owned by Emall and he put it to auction for Namescon Europe in June 2019. Things obviously didn't go as planned and I doubt he was happy about it.


----------



## theinvestor__ (Jan 7, 2021)

Esdiel said:
			
		

> CD.ca was owned by Emall and he put it to auction for Namescon Europe in June 2019. Things obviously didn't go as planned and I doubt he was happy about it.



Thanks, didn’t know the specifics. Usually you make an offer and forget about it when you don’t receive a reply.


----------



## AdamDicker (Jan 7, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> The consensus on Sedo seems to be that 2 letter .ca domain names are valued at 200k
> 
> 
> That works out to about 250k CAD



The ones above are some of mine and I priced them that way so don't panic


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jan 7, 2021)

theinvestor said:
			
		

> You are the end user. If you’re a domainer you can’t pay those prices and expect to leave room to make money.



When I purchased dn.ca I was not intending it to be an end user site. I purchased it as an investment thinking dn had potential in the domaining industry. At that time dnc.ca was still running strong so that was not on my radar.

I decided to launch dn.ca well after, it was mainly because we only had one topic on namepros and they are way too trigger happy to delete comments and stifle private messages.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jan 7, 2021)

AdamDicker said:
			
		

> The ones above are some of mine and I priced them that way so don't panic



HeHe.... panic? never... but I should have guessed it was you.

Nice collection by the way  *THUMBSUP*


----------



## theinvestor__ (Jan 7, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> When I purchased dn.ca I was not intending it to be an end user site. I purchased it as an investment thinking dn had potential in the domaining industry. At that time dnc.ca was still running strong so that was not on my radar.
> 
> I decided to launch dn.ca well after, it was mainly because we only had one topic on namepros and they are way too trigger happy to delete comments and stifle private messages.



I understand, I was referring to you as the end user based on the amount paid. This is all subjective but I don’t buy a domain that I can’t sell for 10x what I paid at the very least. 

I’m not purchasing domains for 20k to sell for 30k or 40k. DN.com sold for $560,000. So I see the top end of DN ca at $60K. I could be wrong who knows. That’s how I view it. Now that it’s developed maybe that will change in the future.


----------



## domains (Jan 7, 2021)

interesting the broker list from 2016 above had sportsbet.ca on it, which sold recently (around 35k US or so?)


----------



## rlm__ (Jan 8, 2021)

Just spitballing LL investments here...

Only about 10% of the LL.ca's are what I'd call actively being used as a website.  The other 90% are pretty much up for sale.  And many of those were probably grabbed early by the end users, so they didn't pay the 6-figure end user prices, or at the very least they paid very cheap price compared to today's average LL BIN of $150K CAD.

Lets say only 50% of the LL.ca's actively being used were bought in the aftermarket over the past 20 years at an end-user price.  That is 1.7 LL.ca aftermarket sales per year on average, out of 676 total LL.ca domains.  That's a 0.25% (0.0025) yearly sell rate.  Project that out if you own just one LL, that would be 400 years on average before any specific one sells at an end-user type price.

Now lets say you were a genius and hand-registered all 676 of them, so that's just about $7500 / year in renewals.  And if you sold 1.7 per year at say $100,000 CAD (very generous), that would be $170,000 on $7500 in expenses, or a bit more than a 20x multiple.  34 sales over 20 years is $3.4M - 20 years of renewals @ 7500/yr = $3.25M net or $162K/year net.  That would have been a genius move indeed.

But what if you bought them in the aftermarket instead?  Lets say you bought them all in the aftermarket at a cost of $5000 each.  Do you think that would be a good investment?

That would be $3.38M for all 676 of them.  Based on the previous assumptions, you still wouldn't have broken even, and that's without even considering the time value of money.

Bottom line, if you were buying LL's in the aftermarket at mid $XXXX prices, you would have to have bought a lot, been very selective, been a good salesman, had a little luck AND have been a very good and patient negotiator to have made money.  Otherwise, owning a random LL or two is very much a lottery ticket, and more like a scratcher at that.


----------



## rlm__ (Jan 8, 2021)

domains said:
			
		

> interesting the broker list from 2016 above had sportsbet.ca on it, which sold recently (around 35k US or so?)



Good eye catching that one!


----------



## lotsofcoffee (Jan 8, 2021)

Looks like someone just bought ym.ca - it is no longer listed for sale.


----------



## theinvestor__ (Jan 8, 2021)

It’s fun to stay at the YMCA


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jan 8, 2021)

theinvestor said:
			
		

> It’s fun to stay at the YMCA



Nope....

YM.CA

Would be an amazing hack for the real YMCA


----------



## Nafti (Jan 8, 2021)

theinvestor said:
			
		

> There’s a sale that makes no sense. I offered 5K to a broker in 2016 for that name and in 2019 it sold for less. Another baffling sale....


 There is an interesting story to this one which I won’t disclose here. I will just say that Peter had zero intention of selling this for so cheap. It was sold by accident for that low under the assumption that it would reach 5 figures. 

There is one very prominent name missing from recent sales and that is we.ca. I’m assuming we all know about WE. I know the selling price but I will email the previous owner to see if I am able to list it publicly. 

On a side note, I had sold be.ca in 2019 for $40K to be paid out over 18 moths but the owner went AWOL. After hearing of Adam’s two recent 2 letter sales, I’m thinking I would have undersold it anyway.


----------



## rlm__ (Jan 8, 2021)

Nafti said:
			
		

> There is an interesting story to this one which I won’t disclose here. I will just say that Peter had zero intention of selling this for so cheap. It was sold by accident for that low under the assumption that it would reach 5 figures.



The auction houses always put the screws to you to convince you to go with no reserve - as a way to generate interest.  But they've got nothing to lose, so they don't care.  And no offense to Peter, and Kudos to him for having the balls to try it, but IMO it was a dumb move.  First off, Namescon is clearly just full of domainers, not end users, so I never understand selling domains in these auctions unless you're trying to liquidate, flip a domain, or just do it for attention.  Furthermore, this was Namescon Europe, with fewer Canadians attending than the Vegas shows.  Very few people there would even be allowed to own a .CA!



			
				Nafti said:
			
		

> There is one very prominent name missing from recent sales and that is we.ca. I’m assuming we all know about WE. I know the selling price but I will email the previous owner to see if I am able to list it publicly.



Actually, I didn't know about this, how would we have known, was this in the news or something?  Feel free to share all of the story that you can.



			
				Nafti said:
			
		

> On a side note, I had sold be.ca in 2019 for $40K to be paid out over 18 moths but the owner went AWOL.



Hopefully they at least made one payment before going awol?!?


----------



## domains (Jan 8, 2021)

If you can get an LL.ca for mid x,xxx it may be a lottery ticket in a way, but at least it will hold pretty close to that value if you have to liquidate it quickly.


----------



## DomainRecap (Jan 8, 2021)

domains said:
			
		

> If you can get an LL.ca for mid x,xxx it may be a lottery ticket in a way, but at least it will hold pretty close to that value if you have to liquidate it quickly.



An LL.ca listed at 6-figures is a lottery ticket, while an LL.ca bought for low to mid 4-figures (assuming good letters) is more like a blue chip stock.


----------



## DomainRecap (Jan 8, 2021)

rlm said:
			
		

> IMO it was a dumb move.  First off, Namescon is clearly just full of domainers, not end users, so I never understand selling domains in these auctions unless you're trying to liquidate, flip a domain, or just do it for attention.  Furthermore, this was Namescon Europe, with fewer Canadians attending than the Vegas shows.  Very few people there would even be allowed to own a .CA!



Sorry, but I had to laugh at this one. 

But hey, at least it wasn't listed at NamesCon Kazakhstan, right?


----------



## Spex (Jan 9, 2021)

rlm said:
			
		

> Actually, I didn't know about this, how would we have known, was this in the news or something?  Feel free to share all of the story that you can



Can't find anything specific to the .CA, but George Kirikos did some digging this summer and found the charity paid $1million for WE.org, via two separate $500k transactions split between different branches of the charity or something

https://domaingang.com/domain-news/we-org-last-domain-sale-was-for-one-million-dollars/

So if they paid a million for the .ORG, I'd be willing to guess the .CA went for a solid six-figure price


----------



## rlm__ (Jan 9, 2021)

Spex said:
			
		

> Can't find anything specific to the .CA, but George Kirikos did some digging this summer and found the charity paid $1million for WE.org, via two separate $500k transactions split between different branches of the charity or something
> 
> https://domaingang.com/domain-news/we-org-last-domain-sale-was-for-one-million-dollars/
> 
> So if they paid a million for the .ORG, I'd be willing to guess the .CA went for a solid six-figure price



Good to hear that some charities are willing to pony up for a good domain.


----------



## domains (Jan 9, 2021)

they were more like a lifestyle company for the founders and close friends.


----------



## rlm__ (Jan 9, 2021)

domains said:
			
		

> they were more like a lifestyle company for the founders and close friends.


lol, so like almost every other non-profit then...


----------



## Nafti (Jan 9, 2021)

rlm said:
			
		

> And no offense to Peter, and Kudos to him for having the balls to try it, but IMO it was a dumb move.



Yup, I would not have tried this especially with a name like CD or any name for that matter. No reserve auctions are great if you have a high starting price but that goes without saying.

When I had a deal in place for be.ca, unfortunately I did not receive a down payment. After a few emails back and forth and a phone call, I met up with him over coffee. Without writing a novel, I will say that a handshake means nothing to anyone anymore.


----------



## theinvestor__ (Jan 23, 2021)

No one biting on YM.ca yet?


----------



## DomainRecap (Jan 23, 2021)

theinvestor said:
			
		

> No one biting on YM.ca yet?



Nope as I hate the starting Y, but I do wish I bought SI.ca for $4K - I had no idea it was available for that low.


----------



## Nafti (Jan 23, 2021)

theinvestor said:
			
		

> No one biting on YM.ca yet?



I’m up in the air on that one. Although it is a great domain hack for YMCA. 

[notify]AdamDicker[/notify] Did your $200K sale go through?


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jan 23, 2021)

$3,300 USD made me consider it but quite honestly I cannot find a use for it.


----------



## DomainRecap (Jan 23, 2021)

If there is a worse terminology match for what YM.CA is than a "domain hack" I'd have to see it to believe it. 

This is the kind of term you get when a roomful of nerds decide something, the same way movie special FX creatures always include certain parts of female anatomy - a fait accompli.


----------



## Esdiel (Jan 23, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> $3,300 USD made me consider it but quite honestly I cannot find a use for it.



Maybe another forum/website, but dedicated to "Yo Momma" jokes?


----------



## Esdiel (Jan 23, 2021)

Esdiel said:
			
		

> Maybe another forum/website, but dedicated to "Yo Momma" jokes?



My comment was kind of a joke, in case there was any doubt, but "yo momma" or "yo mama" is definitely a thing and could be a brand. Just look into nuans, search volume, and beyond. It's not all jokes either, but we all know the jokes exist: 







Oh and there's this:






*Jokes aside*, it could stand for "your + anything that begins with an M". Like "Your Mortgage", "Your Manager",  etc, etc.


----------



## Nafti (Jan 23, 2021)

Esdiel said:
			
		

> Maybe another forum/website, but dedicated to "Yo Momma" jokes?



LOL I don’t think “Yo Mama” jokes are around as much as when I was in school but I still found it funny. Maybe it’s not “politically correct” anymore.


----------



## rlm__ (Jan 24, 2021)

I just stumbled on this:

https://ca.auctions.godaddy.com/trpItemListing.aspx?miid=286285545

That seems a bit odd...


----------



## DomainTrader (Jan 24, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> The consensus on Sedo seems to be that 2 letter .ca domain names are valued at 200k
> 
> 
> That works out to about 250k CAD




Asking prices are not inherently tied to nor reflective of values


----------



## DomainTrader (Jan 24, 2021)

theinvestor said:
			
		

> Oh really?
> 
> Then you should buy ym.ca for $3,300?



Nice 196K discount


----------



## DomainTrader (Jan 24, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> A lot of the domains on sedo are no longer owned by the people listing them, I can name you a few I own that are listed there quite cheap. From what I can see I would say at least 1/3 of the listings are outdated.




Gotta love technology


----------



## DomainTrader (Jan 24, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> I just may end up buying this one if nobody else does.
> 
> Or @AdamDicker I think he would snap it up.



Did ya? Seems like a great buy


----------



## DomainTrader (Jan 24, 2021)

theinvestor said:
			
		

> We are not all in the same situation. We all value domains differently. I can’t stop anyone from selling their domains too cheap. These sales that are being reported are concerning for the .CA market. Sometimes no reported sales are better than the ones that we see.



Anomalies are nothing to worry about 
You are not forced to sell your unique asset based on the price a similar unique asset sold for 

Uniqueness has its benefits


----------



## DomainTrader (Jan 24, 2021)

Esdiel said:
			
		

> CD.ca was owned by Emall and he put it to auction for Namescon Europe in June 2019. Things obviously didn't go as planned and I doubt he was happy about it.



Bad plan generally = bad result 

Case in point


----------



## DomainTrader (Jan 24, 2021)

rlm said:
			
		

> Just spitballing LL investments here...
> 
> Only about 10% of the LL.ca's are what I'd call actively being used as a website.  The other 90% are pretty much up for sale.  And many of those were probably grabbed early by the end users, so they didn't pay the 6-figure end user prices, or at the very least they paid very cheap price compared to today's average LL BIN of $150K CAD.
> 
> ...




Some of this thinking applies to domain purchases in general regardless of their length 

Like real estate you make money in domains on the BUY


----------



## DomainTrader (Jan 24, 2021)

lotsofcoffee said:
			
		

> Looks like someone just bought ym.ca - it is no longer listed for sale.



Suprize suprize


----------



## DomainTrader (Jan 24, 2021)

DomainRecap said:
			
		

> An LL.ca listed at 6-figures is a lottery ticket, while an LL.ca bought for low to mid 4-figures (assuming good letters) is more like a blue chip stock.



Not sure! 
I think there is an element of lottery even at xxxx


----------



## DomainTrader (Jan 24, 2021)

domains said:
			
		

> they were more like a lifestyle company for the founders and close friends.




LOLOLOLO

Money was apparently not a problem
For the we charity 

LOLOLO


----------



## DomainRecap (Jan 24, 2021)

DomainTrader said:
			
		

> Money was apparently not a problem
> For the we charity



Considering the WE bigwigs (like the Kielburgers) were all at Justin Trudeau's wedding, then no, I don't see a problem at all.


----------



## AdamDicker (Jan 24, 2021)

Nafti said:
			
		

> I’m up in the air on that one. Although it is a great domain hack for YMCA.
> 
> @AdamDicker Did your $200K sale go through?



Yes.


----------



## AdamDicker (Jan 24, 2021)

rlm said:
			
		

> I just stumbled on this:
> 
> https://ca.auctions.godaddy.com/trpItemListing.aspx?miid=286285545
> 
> That seems a bit odd...



Probably was mine before I sold it, will have to check and delete it.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jan 24, 2021)

I keep seeing [notify]DomainTrader[/notify] avatar and out of curiosity punched in dt.ca


Nice....   *THUMBSUP*


----------



## Nafti (Jan 24, 2021)

AdamDicker said:
			
		

> Yes.



Congratulations! 

Are you able to report it and can you disclose which name it was?


----------



## DomainTrader (Jan 25, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> I keep seeing @DomainTrader avatar and out of curiosity punched in dt.ca
> 
> 
> Nice....   *THUMBSUP*



Yep!

IG.ca


----------



## DomainRecap (Feb 2, 2021)

So who bought YM.ca? 

I'm guessing our resident Maple.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Feb 2, 2021)

DomainRecap said:
			
		

> I'm guessing our resident Maple.



No if anything I will lay odds it was Adam Dicker

I was telling him I had an insanely large offer on dn.ca recently.

Maybe Adam took notice of that and snapped up ym.ca


----------



## Nafti (Feb 2, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> Maybe Adam took notice of that and snapped up ym.ca



I will say Adam as well but not sure if he will kiss and tell.


----------



## Esdiel (Feb 3, 2021)

Congrats to whomever bought it. I'm surprised it didn't go sooner. 

The sale was also reported in Sedo's weekly sales report, which isn't exactly great for LL valuations, but it is what it is. ccTLDs did take the top 3 spots this week though, which is pretty rare, and a good sign for ccTLDs in general:

https://www.thedomains.com/2021/02/02/sedo-weekly-domain-name-sales-led-by-flitterwochen-de/


----------



## MapleDots__ (Feb 3, 2021)

It looks like Andy from Metrowest bought the domain

I was talking to him just recently, he has a decent portfolio


----------

